# 5 tips for seducing type 3 girls.



## Enantio (Apr 13, 2014)

For quite some time I've had an attraction to a type 3 girl. I've tried many tactics to win her over and been through a lot of emotional games with her. I have been rejected and accepted several times in various ways. From my experience, here are some advice tips for cultivating a relationship with a type 3 girl. Feel free to add more tips if they are particularly relevant. Hopefully, these observations will help others with their relationships with threes and even reveal when a relationship with a three is not worth pursuing. 

Here they are:

1. Gaining reputation with her friends is a very big factor. This is because (if she is indeed a 3) she tends to adopts the views and opinions of the peers who she feels possess her aesthetic ideal. These are understandably her closest friends and acquaintances, and she surrounds herself with these people because they promote this ideal and her identification with it, whatever that ideal may be (success, image, etc). 


2. Competing with her or playing hard to get will attract her attention for only a short time if you cannot maintain a constant output of valuable qualities and impressive talents. Keep in mind that she lives performance. Therefore she is most attracted to those who perform at even higher levels than her. Threes very often associate with other threes. 


3. You must resist doting on her too much. She loves recognition and praise, but she is likely used to this and can spot a kiss-ass easily. Save your compliments for truly novel behavior and achievements. Otherwise you risk coming off like a distant admirer. 


4. She is not likely interested in self-improvement that is not image-based or measurable in some obvious way. So, psychological insights into her personality are not welcome unless explicitly requested from her. She is uncomfortable with being aware of how transparent her image may be, and she will resist others who suggest this notion. Trying to evoke this realization in herself is a tough and risky business. Keep in mind a three's biggest fear is being seen as worthless. Hinting at the idea that her ideal is fake or shallow will ruin your chances with her. 


5. Make sure that your relationship is growth-based and not need/want-based. This is a key point. If you find yourself doing the same old activities together for too long it is a sign that she is with you because she is lacking in some other area of her life. Three's don't really want comfort for their problems, they want to improve themselves in ways they think make them valuable. Threes need novelty and excitement to feel that they are actively shaping their lives. If you can find a worthy goal to work towards together, balancing competition with support for one another, this is the best you can do.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Some good points. I would say generally one doesn't seduce a Type. 3 unless they let you. They are all about the seduction.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Surreal Snake said:


> Some good points. I would say generally one doesn't seduce a Type. 3 unless they let you. They are all about the seduction.


hasn't been my experience (sounds more like 2 or Sexual 8). most of the 3s I know like to be the prize and don't do as much active seduction (though they can be very _passively_ seductive, and most will make some effort to be seen as physically attractive)


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> hasn't been my experience (sounds more like 2 or Sexual 8). most of the 3s I know like to be the prize and don't do as much active seduction (though they can be very _passively_ seductive, and most will make some effort to be seen as physically attractive)


Personally when I take an interest in someone I focus on getting them to chase me.


----------

